# Shuffle shuffle shuffle



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Airport shuffles are too easy. Get a ping to pick up at terminal b(SMF). Get to pick up and I see the pax waiting in the shade for curb side pick up. Timers starts and I pick up with about a minute left. 

“Where are you? I am at the ride share pick up”. Sir you are at curb side pick up. I am not allowed over there. “Where do I go?” Follow the signs and walk across the road and follow the path. “$&@$”. Canceled and collected my fee. Plus a $4 kicker for the next ride.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


It is unconscionable to have expectations that pax know where to be when they order a ride? All those big signs directing them to ride share are there for a reason.

I will not accommodate a pax who is unwilling to follow instructions. Especially if a fine is a potential gift from airport law enforcement.

Also you cuss at me and my willingness to go above and beyond ends right there.

Life is to short to deal with other people bs.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

Do the shuffle


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


How is it the driver fault if the pax doesn't follow the sign... after 5 minutes it's shuffle. Maybe he will pay attention next time


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


"Unconscionable" is definitely the legal word of the day.

If you drive to the pax, that is still counted as work. And Uber and Lyft seem to agree, that it is indeed work, or the driver would not get paid a cancel fee for pax no show.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It is debatable this is a real shuffle. Mild shuffle maybe. Rideshare by design requires pax to be there in a 5 min window. Pax initiated the ride request by specifing *when* and *where* to get picked up.

Drivers job is to find the pin. Pax job is to find the driver at the pin. Pax has 5mins to do so.

If the pax wants a driver who will actively search for pax there is a service for that. It is called Taxi.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I see the pax waiting in the shade for curb side pick up. Timers starts and I pick up with about a minute left.


This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


It not scamming. Driver even when above and beyond to tell pax where the RS pick up is. I wouldn't even have done that.

App says where the pick up is, it even shows on a live gps map. Posters and signs are all over the terminal. If pax needed more time they shouldn't request a ride until they figure out where the pickup point is.

This is not a shuffle. It is a noshow.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

You can justify however you want. He saw the pax and waited a full 4 mins to call him/her so that he could let the clock run out, leave, and collect the $5. That's unfair. I can see doing that if you have no idea where they are and you are 'legit' sitting there waiting in good faith for them to show up. That's NOT what happened in his story here. Punishing pax for being unaware (no matter how well signed you think it is for everyone) is rude. The first rule of customer service is to be helpful. How are we better than taxi's if we get a reputation for trying to scam $5.00 from everyone every chance we get, like I hear from the proud scammers on this site all the time....Is it that hard to put yourself in their shoes? You just want to call them stupid and feel superior so it makes you feel better for taking their money instead of working for it. I have rejoiced in getting $5.00 because the pax took more than 5 minutes to arrive or because they weren't where they dropped the pin. I don't feel bad about that at all. This feels different because he saw his pax and didn't try to advise where he was waiting before time ran out.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

So now noshows are unfair 


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> That's unfair


Fair is showing up when and where you agreed to. It's not even a predetermined schedule. Pax specified when. 5 mins is a long time to get in. A bus is not going to wait. The planes the pax just flew wouldn't have waited, pax figured how to get to the right gate to board the plane.


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> Punishing pax for being unaware (no matter how well signed you think it is for everyone) is rude.


If you are "unaware" and go to the wrong gate to board the plane, thats not an excuse.
City bus leaves in 30 seconds. Pax not there, bus leaves.


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> The first rule of customer service is to be helpful.


*Customer service is companies brainwashing their workers that they are slaves to the customer and that customers deserve more than what they paid for, at the workers expence!! This is a major source of the entitlement additude we have nowadays. *The first rule of working is to turn a profit!


I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> I have *rejoiced* in getting $5.00 because the pax took more than 5 minutes to arrive or because they weren't where they dropped the pin.


You do it too! That's what happened here!


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Fair is showing up when and where you agreed to. It's not even a predetermined schedule. Pax specified when. 5 mins is a long time to get in. A bus is not going to wait. The planes the pax just flew wouldn't have waited, pax figured how to get to the right gate to board the plane.


You KEEP missing the point I'm trying to make. 
He said that he saw his passenger. HE SAW HIM. And he just sat there and didn't do anything. Waited the time out, made the required phone call and acted like he was trying to help then took off to collect the no show fee. That's not the same.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You KEEP missing the point I'm trying to make.
> He said that he saw his passenger. HE SAW HIM. And he just sat there and didn't do anything. Waited the time out, made the required phone call and acted like he was trying to help then took off to collect the no show fee. That's not the same.


Well then you'll like this. I more than once had a pax not 10 feet away have their back turned to me, for the whole 5 minutes. Literally a car length away! Pax called & texted, but no reason to answer, because I was able to find pin. I waited the whole 5 mins, pax never turned around.

Not sure to call it a shuffle. I need an expert on the subject. @New2This is that a shuffle or a noshow?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Here we go again....The Shuffle War is resurrected...


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


They do have a point there may be some airports where the bullshit and risks make a shuffle a viable option. If he might get a ticket for loitering, the pax was ignorant and/or had a bad attitude. I wouldnt shuffle someone in chicago almost at all costs because it's a guaranteed 30 minutes in traffic before the next ping. He said he was going to drag away a $4 sticky surge too...


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

I shuffle ...therefore I AM...


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You KEEP missing the point I'm trying to make.
> He said that he saw his passenger. HE SAW HIM. And he just sat there and didn't do anything. Waited the time out, made the required phone call and acted like he was trying to help then took off to collect the no show fee. That's not the same.


Wrong. I was helping the pax. I was willing to wait past the timer to pick them up. I wouldn't have been telling them how to reach me if I wanted to be a dick. That call is at 4:55, hang up and collect fee. Actually this ride was Uber so it didn't even require a call! When the gentleman said "****", I hung up the phone and canceled. I will not tolerate the f word in my ear because the mistake was self inflicted.

Take it out on the airport for the shit placement for ride share pick up. Floor mats are for cars. Don't be treated like one.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You KEEP missing the point I'm trying to make.
> He said that he saw his passenger. HE SAW HIM. And he just sat there and didn't do anything. Waited the time out, made the required phone call and acted like he was trying to help then took off to collect the no show fee. That's not the same.


I am 200% with you.
Don't waste your time.
Unfollow this post and continue with your life. Don't get stressed with people like this.

Karma exists and is going to bite his ass sooner than expected.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Chorch said:


> I am 200% with you.
> Don't waste your time.
> Unfollow this post and continue with your life. Don't get stressed with people like this.
> 
> Karma exists and is going to bite his ass sooner than expected.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> He saw the pax and waited a full 4 mins to call him/her so that he could let the clock run out, leave, and collect the $5.


LOL I do that all the time. I mean, how are we supposed to know for sure that they're our pax? They have all our info, it's on them to identify us.

Anyway, OP wasn't even aiming for a shuffle here, he canceled because the pax swore at him. This is a legit cancel, I can't believe you're belly aching over this.



Lissetti said:


> Here we go again....The Shuffle War is resurrected...


I wonder, which issue divides drivers more... shuffling? Or AB5? ?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the most unconscionable thing that happens in rideshare is someone saying "I'll tip you in the app"

Then you just look at them as they walk out the door like...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Hahahaha some are really crying over this shuffle. The pax is required to be at the right location. If a driver chooses to wait or not wait pass the five minute it’s up to them. It is not right or wrong, the drive did his part.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Bennie does not approve of this thread.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

A little bird told me about this thread. Let's see if it hits 36 pages, that's the record. ?


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> You KEEP missing the point I'm trying to make.
> He said that he saw his passenger. HE SAW HIM. And he just sat there and didn't do anything. Waited the time out, made the required phone call and acted like he was trying to help then took off to collect the no show fee. That's not the same.


Dude, Him seeing the pax is a figure of speech, we as drivers have NO WAY of identifying a pax visually as Myft an Guber give us no info other than a name that is wrong a lot of the time. Bro you sure your not a TROLL?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Law of the jungle: The smart live, and those unable to help themselves do not.

OP gave this guy PLENTY of chance to make his way to the car. Even attempted to describe how to get there, and guide him a bit. Cause, you know, signs are hard, right? Its not HIS job that PAX doesn't know how to follow direction.
Most of the arrangement between a RS driver and a pax is done on the RS driver's side. 
The least the pax can do is be in the correct spot, or follow direction to the proper spot. 
If they can not do something so simple, then they simply do not really need a ride.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


Nope. I go to where the pin is at. Passenger need to double check their address and pin spot before booking a ride. I will not call or text these people anymore, especially when we don't have old surge anymore.

The ones that have an issue with the shuffle are either newbies or suckers for Uber, aka Uber employee.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> It not scamming. Driver even when above and beyond to tell pax where the RS pick up is. I wouldn't even have done that.
> 
> App says where the pick up is, it even shows on a live gps map. Posters and signs are all over the terminal. If pax needed more time they shouldn't request a ride until they figure out where the pickup point is.
> 
> This is not a shuffle. It is a noshow.


This and tbh, they airports have "designated" spots (Chicago annoys me the most thus far) where you select where you want to be picked up... and then you walk over.

Most rides are 3-5 mins away, so from the time you request until the time the driver arrives, you actually have time to look for the the incoming car if you are where you're suppose to be.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Clickbait.


FIFY

Cancel cancel cancel


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Everyone's using the term *shuffle* and *no-show* interchangeably. I don't see this as a true "shuffle" or whatever you damn kids say nowadays, *this was a cancel no-show.* The driver went to the pin and waited. For what it's worth I don't agree with shuffling as I've made known, but I don't think that's what this poster was trying to do.

The only thing I would of done different is not offer directions when I knew I was going to cancel, or even answer the phone if I knew I was in the right spot, that's the only part to this story that was unnecessary if I read it correctly .. so if that's what everyone's getting mad about, that's the only part where I guess I get it

If mind serves me right, @doyousensehumor broke down the shuffles in another post. The only one that sparks the most controversy and which is clearly unfair is the one where you're hiding like a little ***** in a parking lot for a pax to get $3-4 or lying about their card in the app being declined when they try to get in your car.

The OP was exactly where he was supposed to be, and only shuttle buses or taxis can be at a specific curbside pickup waiting in most airports.

This isn't a controversial "shuffle" at all, I've had plenty of pax call me as I'm *right* in front of them with my hazards on, it's not rocket science to look around and find your car. *They have all our damn information. And there's so much airport signage you have to be a dumbass to miss the rideshare pickup. Uber also sends you a text and a notification of what the car is and you can see what your car looks like in the app

I also usually* don't answer calls unless I'm in an unfamiliar place and I'm assuming the pax is trying to forwarn me that the gps might direct me wrong. I usually only look at texts within the app and adjust when needed. However this guy was at the airport, again there are signs everywhere

Similar to this story, one guy at a car dealership called a minute before the option to cancel came up and said "I'm in front of the dealership, it's that simple dumbass" *as I was right to the right of him.* He refused to turn around, what do you think I did? That served him a lesson, as he wouldn't of gotten in the car anyway had he ended up turning around with the cursing.

This passenger had shown themselves to be a headache by his choice of words over the phone, why would you want to deal with that in your car?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Well then you'll like this. I more than once had a pax not 10 feet away have their back turned to me, for the whole 5 minutes. Literally a car length away! Pax called & texted, but no reason to answer, because I was able to find pin. I waited the whole 5 mins, pax never turned around.
> 
> Not sure to call it a shuffle. I need an expert on the subject. @New2This is that a shuffle or a noshow?


That's a "rider education fee" because if he'd turned around you would've taken him.

True Shuffle you have no intention of completing a trip.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

New2This said:


> True Shuffle you have no intention of completing a trip.


Um, not really. The term apparently has much different definitions in your market. 

Today, I sat outside of a guy's house on a scheduled trip for about fifteen minutes. I lost track of time because of the "medical emergency" thread here.

Received a message "I'll be right there", apparently about ten minutes later "one minute". I was bored with UP and wanted to get back downtown. Canceled (legitimately), collected $4 and some change. That's a typical "shuffle".

Two miles down the road I received another ping for that dude. Nope! Rural area, someone was gonna be late to work. ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, not really. The term apparently has much different definitions in your market. :wink:


Psst... Ben... DC coined the term shuffle... The only correct definition is their definition. What you described is a legit no-show cancel.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Psst... Ben... DC coined the term shuffle... The only correct definition is their definition. What you described is a legit no-show cancel.


This is why myself and probably everyone else is confused lol


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> This is why myself and probably everyone else is confused lol


You're right that a lot of people use the terms interchangeably. A lot of the "shuffling threads" on here aren't actually about shuffling. I will go with the definition of the people who coined the term, because obviously that was how the term was intended to be used.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


Will you beloved pax pay for my traffic violation ticket because I'm picking where is illegal?



SFOspeedracer said:


> This is why myself and probably everyone else is confused lol


It gets confusing cuze when we talk about an asshole no-show fee, some trolls here acuse us of "shuffling"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, not really. The term apparently has much different definitions in your market. :wink:
> 
> Today, I sat outside of a guy's house on a scheduled trip for about fifteen minutes. I lost track of time because of the "medical emergency" thread here.
> 
> ...


I was there when Shuffling as a term was created so I think I know what I'm talking about.

The technical definition of Shuffling is where you're sitting on a barstool/throne/bike and have no intention of giving the ride.

Doing what @ariel5466 posted a thread about is kind of a hybrid Shuffle since, as I recall, if he'd been where he should've been she would've taken him but had second thoughts. Avoiding the rider is a component.

What you described can count if you want to say you broke your Shuffle cherry. We'll get you on a bike at a Mall Shuffling soon enough.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

New2This said:


> I was there when Shuffling as a term was created so I think I know what I'm talking about.
> 
> The technical definition of Shuffling is where you're sitting on a barstool/throne/bike and have no intention of giving the ride.
> 
> ...


I have a location in my market where a bar sits above a hotel pick up zone. Which is a hot spot for concert, nba, etc. I can not wait to use this new tool.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

WinterFlower said:


> Will you beloved pax pay for my traffic violation ticket because I'm picking where is illegal?
> 
> 
> It gets confusing cuze when we talk about an a$$hole no-show fee, some trolls here acuse us of "shuffling"


Well the op also put it as their title when it's clearly a no show cancel lol, which is why people interchange terms


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

This bullshit again?



I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


No, no, no, no.

This is a legit cancel . We're not 100 percent sure who's who. This is how you get the wrong person in your car.

As a rider it is my job to be at the pick up location. If I for some odd reason find myself at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW and the app directs me to walk over to the W hotel on 15th St NW because; well you can't expect your driver to get near the white house because it's barricaded, I have no choice but to walk.

As a driver, my job is to go to the W and wait the allotted time.

Uber already took care of notifying me as a rider my driver is there. Personally speaking, any special accommodations fall on the rider to vocalize them.



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> How is it the driver fault if the pax doesn't follow the sign... after 5 minutes it's shuffle. Maybe he will pay attention next time


It's a legit cancellation . If the driver never had the intention to collect $5 it's not a shuffle.



I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


And if the pax you saw sees you gets in your car and turns out thats not your rider, then What?



SFOspeedracer said:


> This is why myself and probably everyone else is confused lol


People are confused because they like using the term "shuffle" for no show fees not realizing how exactly it works.

Then you got people that don't want to openly admit they do this so they talk about it all wishy washy.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Today, I sat outside of a guy's house on a scheduled trip for about fifteen minutes.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

3.75 said:


> This bullshit again?
> 
> No, no, no, no.
> 
> ...


It was my mistake to use the term so loosely. It's such a great term for ride share though.

Casual shuffle for no shows.
Shady shuffles for the money 
Fu shuffles for those special pax


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It was my mistake to use the term so loosely. It's such a great term for ride share though.
> 
> Casual shuffle for no shows.
> Shady shuffles for the money
> Fu shuffles for those special pax


Shuffling is a way to make yourself whole.

It was coined at a Meetup in Shirlington.

Official name is Shirlington Shuffle, frequently shortened to Shuffle.

Shuffle is a versatile word. It can be a noun or a verb:

Noun: I need a couple of Shuffles to cover my Golden Corral dinner and tip.

Verb: I Shuffled his ass as he ran behind me.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Also an adjective:

Those shuffled pax were going a mile down their pick up location.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

So, you shuffled, or what ever the correct term in this instance may be, collected the fee and then what? Back to the end of the queue?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, you shuffled, or what ever the correct term in this instance may be, collected the fee and then what? Back to the end of the queue?


I have gotten a ping immediatly after. If not, youre 1st in line at the queue. Which means dip in the lot geofenced area.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Today, I sat outside of a guy's house on a scheduled trip for about fifteen minutes. I lost track of time because of the "medical emergency" thread here.


I was banned from that "medical emergency" thread just so you know. ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> So, you shuffled, or what ever the correct term in this instance may be, collected the fee and then what? Back to the end of the queue?


Front of the line when I got back since it was a no show. Had a $4 boost for the next ride.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Front of the line when I got back since it was a no show. Had a $4 boost for the next ride.


OK


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


I used to try to help passengers out...but if you curse at me, my helping is over. I no longer drive, but I'd both shuffle that person and EXPECT to be shuffled if I curse at the driver.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> I used to try to help passengers out...but if you curse at me, my helping is over. I no longer drive, but I'd both shuffle that person and EXPECT to be shuffled if I curse at the driver.


Yeah, I get that. It's not cool to get sworn at but I'm guessing they were more annoyed with the situation than the driver.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> The first rule of customer service is to be helpful.


have you even contacted uber cs? this is how they want drivers to act. lead by example.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

njn said:


> have you even contacted uber cs? this is how they want drivers to act. lead by example.


I have worked in customer service for over 30 years. Just because I hate the company I work for doesn't mean I have to take it out on the customers. If you hate your job so much that you treat them like shit and share ideas on how to cheat them, maybe it's time to move on. DO SOMETHING ELSE.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Good...bad...I'm the guy with the shuffle.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I was banned from that "medical emergency" thread just so you know. ?


My joke evidently got deleted.

Must-read for you wannabe Shufflers


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Airport shuffles are too easy. Get a ping to pick up at terminal b(SMF). Get to pick up and I see the pax waiting in the shade for curb side pick up. Timers starts and I pick up with about a minute left.
> 
> "Where are you? I am at the ride share pick up". Sir you are at curb side pick up. I am not allowed over there. "Where do I go?" Follow the signs and walk across the road and follow the path. "$&@$". Canceled and collected my fee. Plus a $4 kicker for the next ride.


I shuffle, as well, when pax is blatantly dismissive, rude, unprofessional, etc; however, what you described is downright disgusting.

You pulled up, to the pin, and saw him at the wrong spot? Really?? Why did you not give him the common courtesy of a phone call? Or, at the very minimum, text?

That is fraud. Period. Uber will deactivate, your account, if this activity continues. On the rider's side, on this, 100%!

My two cents. ?


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


Where is the DISLIKE button. This is NOT a driver making this post!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

First off how do you see "your" ride amongst hundreds of people at the airport pick up area, plus here at San Diego our airport security makes us leave if we wait to long for pax....to free up an already majorly congestion pick up area......Drive around, and come back to the end they say!! BS....5 min I am gone...nothing wrong with that.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Five bucks a cancel makes shuffling a great business choice. Uber sets the rates and when I look at my options I can’t help but believe they want me to have a high no show - shuffle rate.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Poopy54 said:


> First off how do you see "your" ride amongst hundreds of people at the airport pick up area, plus here at San Diego our airport security makes us leave if we wait to long for pax....to free up an already majorly congestion pick up area......Drive around, and come back to the end they say!! BS....5 min I am gone...nothing wrong with that.


At terminal b, in Sacramento. When you request the ride for pick up there are like two positions for the pin. The first pin location is at the ride share pick up. The second pin is along the curb where families and friends pick up their arrival. Sometimes I see the pin at spot two then the person follows the signs. No big deal.

This person didn't move and was expecting me to pick them up curb side.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it.


It's not. So yeah...

And even though it's not real, you spelled it wrong.


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> It's not. So yeah...
> 
> And even though it's not real, you spelled it wrong.


LOL. Thanks for trying to correct my spelling however, you made yourself look dumb in the process. There are several accepted spellings. Buddha's teachings have been translated from two major languages, Sanskrit and Pali. In Asia it is spelled Kharma, but more commonly you see it as Karma. Both are correct.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

Gtown Driver said:


> I'm pretty sure the most unconscionable thing that happens in rideshare is someone saying "I'll tip you in the app"
> 
> Then you just look at them as they walk out the door like...


Along with.."5 Stars"- I don't care about stars!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Feature thread?


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

@Uber_Yota_916 I'm with you and I literally tried this same thing yesterday but pax got in at the 4:30 mark.
pulled up to his house, in a neighborhood, and I'm directly in front of his address on opposite side of street. he walks outside to the curb around the 1:30 mark. he's closer to my trunk so I can't see him unless I turn around. I see him on his phone, checking the app I assume. Calling someone else. but never text me, never called me. Now I'm ready to collect the cancel and be gone since he doesn't appreciate my time! finally at 4:25 or so he walks up and ask "are you here for (paxhole)...wow that was fast I didn't even see you pull up" ... no sh*t because you weren't ready! no tip either so yea the cancellation for driving .2 miles to get him would have been better than driving 7 miles for $6


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Feature thread?


It hasn't hit the numbers that the infamous thread got, so no.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It is unconscionable to have expectations that pax know where to be when they order a ride? All those big signs directing them to ride share are there for a reason.
> 
> I will not accommodate a pax who is unwilling to follow instructions. Especially if a fine is a potential gift from airport law enforcement.
> 
> ...


You're the one who's lazy and lame. No one's asking you to do anything illegal, or drive to the wrong pickup spot.

No, we're talking about fraud on your part. You can clearly see the pax at the wrong spot? But can't send a 3 - 5 sec text, or call, stating where you are?

Strongly call YOU out for intentional fraud. It's your responsibility to make an effort. Uber policy. Your account will be deactivated if this activity continues.

Very lower class.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Where exactly on the TOS does it say that you have to go above and beyond to find the pax?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Your account will be deactivated if this activity continues.
> 
> Very lower class.


So you're the Uber police?

Handing out tickets for low class behavior?

How about this poster for size:



MiamiKid said:


> *You're the one who's lazy and lame.*


Is this what we'd call classy behavior?

What is it about pot calling kettle?

???



3.75 said:


> Where exactly on the TOS does it say that you have to go above and beyond to find the pax?


The same one that says you have to bend over and accept the low cents/miles ??


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> You're the one who's lazy and lame. No one's asking you to do anything illegal, or drive to the wrong pickup spot.
> 
> No, we're talking about fraud on your part. You can clearly see the pax at the wrong spot? But can't send a 3 - 5 sec text, or call, stating where you are?
> 
> ...


Oh no! I've been called out for following the rules. That were set by both companies.

Fraud? Explain it to me. Articulate your reasoning please.

Also I suggest going back and re reading a few threads. I feel as if you started seeing red and didn't finish reading the posts.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


Shuffling is nothing more than a tax. When Uber pays 30 cents a mile, shuffling becomes a viable part of your earnings.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Karma: Not being able to read directions = waiting for a driver willing to hold your hand and baby sit you to his car.
Reality: No one wants to babysit a moron that can't follow basic directive signs to their ride. And no one wants to pay a fine because you were, likewise, incapable of following said directives.

At the point that you're old enough to need a ride home from the airport, you should be an adult, and therefore responsible enough to function like one. No reason I should have to come to you if you have two good, strong working legs.
I find myself with soft spots for some isolated cases (elderly, handicapped, people with children with handicaps), and, should they take the time to explain said issue and what is needed of me, I'll work with them a lot more willingly.
But this guy was just ignorant to how adulting works, and he paid for it by having to wait additional time for a new driver. Every action has a consequence.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Oh no! I've been called out for following the rules. That were set by both companies.
> 
> Fraud? Explain it to me. Articulate your reasoning please.
> 
> Also I suggest going back and re reading a few threads. I feel as if you started seeing red and didn't finish reading the posts.


Why do you brag about ripping people off? Situations like this is why many Uber drivers really deserve what they get.

And bragging about how you stole $5.00 from a good customer, of ours, speaks to your education level. And social class.

MAGA
???????


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

They get the money back you know. You don't even have to email customer support, its all done through a list of options.


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> It is unconscionable to have expectations that pax know where to be when they order a ride? All those big signs directing them to ride share are there for a reason.
> 
> I will not accommodate a pax who is unwilling to follow instructions. Especially if a fine is a potential gift from airport law enforcement.
> 
> ...


Men, you need to learn to be more patient and to understand that we are offering a SERVICE here, and the best service you do the better you will feel about what you do. Besides that, it is clear that the chances to receive a tip increases 3 fold if you provide a safe and top notch service, you should not be bothered by going the extra mile . Cheers and good work man


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

EphLux said:


> Shuffling is nothing more than a tax. When Uber pays 30 cents a mile, shuffling becomes a viable part of your earnings.


Hey @3.75 & @koyotemohn we have someone else who gets it


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

ggrezzi said:


> Men, you need to learn to be more patient and to understand that we are offering a SERVICE here, and the best service you do the better you will feel about what you do. Besides that, it is clear that the chances to receive a tip increases 3 fold if you provide a safe and top notch service, you should not be bothered by going the extra mile . Cheers and good work man


I used to have my head in the clouds and wear rose colored glasses. The ride share world was beautiful back then. I have been awarded for my customer service. Uber MVP award winner. Big whoop de do!

As I am zeroing I'm on 10,000 rides those views have been shattered. Passengers for the most part are out to get a cheap ride. 85+% of them do not tip. No matter how much you try to please them. It's pretty easy to figure out who these piece of poop are. With experience comes knowledge!

Going the extra distance for someone who views you as a door mat is a loosing justification. This type of please the pax attitude just reinforces their view that drivers are tools. Stop reinforcing their bad behavior.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Shuffling is also political activism. Nobody gets to cut my pay, make me work harder for less and put my vehicle at risk...without any form of retribution.

Shuffling rectifies the lost paystubs and the cut rate.

It also makes riders wonder about the drivers wellbeing because they have been inconvenienced.

It also encourages rider gratitude.

We can’t form a general strike....so we must shuffle.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Why do you brag about ripping people off? Situations like this is why many Uber drivers really deserve what they get.
> 
> And bragging about how you stole $5.00 from a good customer, of ours, speaks to your education level. And social class.
> 
> ...


So does your MAGA nonsense.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> So does your MAGA nonsense.


Shuffling is MUGA. How about those apples?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

3.75 said:


> Shuffling is MUGA. How about those apples?


When I saw it I laughed. It's almost like maga is meant as a form of intimidation. Wtf does it have do with anything related to this conversation?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> So does your MAGA nonsense.


Nope don't think so. Supporting the President of the United States is not considered lower class.

But do not associate, or do business, with anyone who would look down on patriotism. So will state again; but, much stronger. Ripping customers off speaks volumes to lack of education and social class.

It's called class warfare. Keep it up and you'll be deactivated. In the Great State of Georgia, we prosecute folks who do this. Zero tolerance. ?

???????????


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This is the president of the United States guys:



















Classy and smart ???


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope don't think so. Supporting the President of the United States is not considered lower class.
> 
> But do not associate, or do business, with anyone who would look down on patriotism. So will state again; but, much stronger. Ripping customers off speaks volumes to lack of education and social class.
> 
> ...


I do not care who you support. what I find interesting is that you flashed the MAGA card instead of articulating your accusations about fraud. Since you are from Georgia, what are we to expect next? Because the Bible said so? ?

Speaking of Patriotism. Explain that to me as well. Not the ra ra cheerleader explanation. But one of thought and conviction.

What kind of social class accepts their dear leader saying, "grab them by the *****"? That is some high class ?!

Might I suggest the country of Georgia. Those Russians and their views are more inline with yours.

Btw, do you goose step?


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Very lower class.


That describes everything about rideshare.....


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

@MiamiKid this is patriotism.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> That describes everything about rideshare.....


Don't tell @MiamiKid that, he'll have a heart attack.

He believes himself high class ya dig!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I do not care who you support. what I find interesting is that you flashed the MAGA card instead of articulating your accusations about fraud. Since you are from Georgia, what are we to expect next? Because the Bible said so? ?
> 
> Speaking of Patriotism. Explain that to me as well. Not the ra ra cheerleader explanation. But one of thought and conviction.
> 
> ...


Please respect our customers.

You're sidestepping the primary issue. If you don't understand the law, that's lack education on your part.

Ignorance of the law is no excuse. In this country, what you did is, both, immoral and illegal.

????????



Uber_Yota_916 said:


> @MiamiKid this is patriotism.
> 
> View attachment 343050


There you go again. Current administration is exactly the opposite. Man, do you get it wrong or what? Unbelievable.

???????????


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

ggrezzi said:


> Men, you need to learn to be more patient and to understand that we are offering a SERVICE here, and the best service you do the better you will feel about what you do. Besides that, it is clear that the chances to receive a tip increases 3 fold if you provide a safe and top notch service, you should not be bothered by going the extra mile . Cheers and good work man


why bother when you can shuffle and guarantee yourself a $3.75 tip? Plus provide fellow drivers of this passenger with a public service of training them to be ready for their Uber.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I just arrive and wait 5 min and I an on to the next. I don't even answer calls or texts.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

NUBER-LE said:


> I just arrive and wait 5 min and I an on to the next. I don't even answer calls or texts.


Sounds like fraud to me.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


Pax are under some crazy illusions that we are able to see where they are, and that we are going to pull right up next to them with a big neon sign that reads "this is your uber, John Doe." But we can't see them. And the pax simply don't make due dilligence to find us. They can watch our location in the app and see us approaching. They have a picture of our car. They should be watching, not waiting for their uber to fall out of the sky and hit them on the head. Instead, they are socializing, or playing with their phone, or enjoying a cigarrette, or god knows what else. It is disrespectful to the driver and the value of their time. After running into pax like this on a regular basis, drivers are forced to draw the line, defend their bottom line, and send a message to the pax that they need to make an effort to find their uber. It's not like new drivers set out to make money with cancelations. Drivers have it beat into them after steady occurences of pax taking advantage of the five minute rule.

I once had a guy order an uber from his apartment. He and his girlfriend then went down the street to the Laundromat where they waited for me to pick them up. The pin was placed over the apartment in a place I could not get to, and could not start the timer. I drove to the front, and the rear of the building and could not start the timer. I tried calling him on the phone and it went to a message saying this person was not able to take calls at the moment. It was on Lyft, so I couldn't text. So I called Lyft and explained the situation, and they agreed to give me a cancel fee, even though I couldn't even start the timer. A small compensation for the time I put into it at this point. So I go back online and right away got a request for this laundromat down the street. A pax with a woman's name this time. I pick up this couple. After the ride starts, I hear the guy calling Lyft to complain that he got charged for a ride he never received. He manages to get the fee wiped out. So I told the guy, I think I'm the driver who charged you for the ride, and I explained to him how I tried to find him and couldn't reach him on the phone. He thought he still shouldn't be charged just because his phone wasn't getting a signal. I don't know how he thought I was even supposed to find him at the laundromat, when his pin was at the apartment. I think he was just an idiot who is oblivivious to things around him. And that's fine, you can be an idiot. It's no crime. But I shouldn't have to pay for it.

And that's what all this comes down to. The drivers shouldn't have to pay for pax ignorance. And Uber agrees. That's why we get the cancel fee. And if it seems unconscionable to you when a driver boasts about getting the fee, just keep in mind all the times he got taken advantage of in the past. It's been beaten into us. And we are protecting our bottom line.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> So I told the guy, I think I'm the driver who charged you for the ride, and I explained to him how I tried to find him and couldn't reach him on the phone.


Why would you do that?! I would never in a million years tell a pax that I was the one who canceled on them, legit or not. That's asking for trouble.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Why would you do that?! I would never in a million years tell a pax that I was the one who canceled on them, legit or not. That's asking for trouble.


I wanted him to know what he had done. And the position he put me in. I couldn't just sit there and listen to him talk about how HE had been taken advantage of. Plus, he's going to keep doing it to other drivers until someone sets him straight.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


People are lazy. They put the address in but they don't check the pin and make sure it's in the correct position according to the address. They live in apartment complex, they don't tell you what a building and they expect you to automatically go to their building . So I simply drive to the pin and wait, that's what I'm supposed to do and that's what I get paid for. It's not my job to make sure that they're on their way or it's the correct address if they put in. Sometimes you get the pin and you're right on top of the address so okay you might give an extra minute or two just because that is the right thing to do if there was no drive time prior. Even that is stretching it because they should be ready when they into the app.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> This is not a simple case of the pax being in the wrong. If I pull up and see my pax in the wrong spot I call them immediately. I don't wait 4 minutes, place the call than boogie out of there so I can scam them for $5. You admit knowing full well where your pax was the whole time. That is what is so distateful to me. Do the right thing once in awhile and help out a pax who doesn't know any better. It wouldn't kill you.


Very well stated. Agree 100%.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I'lltipyouintheapp said:


> These kinds of posts disgust me. If kharma is a real thing, you are in for a bucket of it. Intentionally inconveniencing and robbing a pax to make a lousy $5.00 just so that your lazy ass can make money without working is *unconscionable. *


So it's his job to educate the pax when the app clearly does it for them....kudos to you for the autism of the month award


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I wrote this post as things where happening:

I am doing my first intentional shuffle.
I came to the pick up a lady in a supermarket. I know everyone will say "never pick up in supermarkets" but I do it, and I don't care.

As expected she is not in the pick up spot, so I drove around to see if I could find her. Nothing. So I parked in the parking lot (now I'm in the three minutes, two more to go!). Now I look like a parked car, impossible to be found.
--------
Now she is out and THANK GOD I'm shuffling. Her cart is FULL.
--------
5:00 Got my cancel fee!
--------

I stayed on purpose to see who would pick her up. Dodge Grand Caravan. Sorry bold guy driver, I was not going to take her. Look at her cart (I took a picture, not sure if you can see very well since there's a car covering her cart, but it was fuuuuulll!)


----------

